# clamav : lstat() failed

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

seit kurzem bekomm ich bei der Benutzung von clamdscan diesen Fehler:

```

lstat() failed: Permission denied

```

Das Ganze tritt sowohl als User sowie auch als root auf.

Auf der Clamav-Seite gibts da bloß ein Problem im Zusammenhang mit amavisd.

Den hab ich aber nicht.

Und auf bugs.gentoo.org hat die Suche auch nichts passendes gefunden.

Ich hab mal den clamav neu gebaut. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Revdep-rebuild findet auch keine Probleme.

Hat das noch jemand?

----------

## Jimini

Ich habe das gerade mal mit einem Scan von /etc reproduziert, mit "clamdscan" bekomme ich massenweise "Access denied"- bzw "Permission denied"-Fehler. clamscan läuft hingegen problemlos durch. Kann es sein, dass clamdscan als User "clamav" läuft und nur clamscan mit den Berechtigungen des Users, der es ausführt?

MfG Jimini

----------

## tazinblack

...clamdscan läuft unter user clamav. Das ist in /etc/clamd.conf eingestellt.

Aber ich kann auch keine Dateien scannen, welche Rechte für alle haben also z.B. 777.

Das wundert mich.

----------

## 69719

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> ...clamdscan läuft unter user clamav. Das ist in /etc/clamd.conf eingestellt.
> 
> Aber ich kann auch keine Dateien scannen, welche Rechte für alle haben also z.B. 777.
> 
> Das wundert mich.

 

Kann der Nutzer auch in das Verzeichnis wechsel und lesen? Sprich x und r gesetzt?

Am einfachsten kannst du es mittels sudo überprüfen. Einfach als root anmelden

```

sudo -u clamav bash

```

eingeben und versuchen die Datei zu lesen.

----------

